# New equipment for a 125 gallon reef tank



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

I am ordering new equipment for my 125 gallon reef tank, I made a list, and I want to know if I need to add/remove anything from it. Here is the list:

1 WaveMaster Pro wave maker http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+4588+4783&pcatid=4783

4 Hagen AquaClear Powerheads http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+4585+4586+4644&pcatid=4644

1 Fission Power Skimmer http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+4392+18442&pcatid=18442

1 Coralife Super Luft Air Pump http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3669+14684&pcatid=14684

1 100 gallon central sump

1 Sea Horse self priming pump http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+4585+4647&pcatid=4647

1 72" MH/PC/ML combo light

9 Hydor Aqua Color Aquarium Lights http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+6635+15550&pcatid=15550


That's my list so far, I already have the pump, and I already got new heaters. Please let me know if I am missing something.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I would have said stay away from the pump if you hadn't already gotten it. I would have recommended something from Sequence. Their pumps are really quiet and electrically friendly. The pump you list is the same one on my friends spa.

Not to sure why you'd need the air pump, at all. Don't see to many salt display tanks with air being pumped into them. The bubbles can bind to the different viscosity of sea water and cause "microbubbles". This in turn makes your water look white and cloudy when the actinic lighting comes on.

I had a Current Fission skimmer once, it was the nano unit. It was such junk I threw it away within the week. It would have turned me off from any other Current product ever. Alas I will say that I've heard a good review of the larger unit so I won't say to stay away from it. Maybe look into an Octopus skimmer for a recirc design (very efficient) or ASM for quality and price.

I'd also stay away from wave timers and powerheads. First powerheads do a poor job of moving water compared to todays stream makers. Streams move THOUSANDS of gallons of water an hour in a controlled comfortable pattern as opposed to hundreds of gallons of water an hour through tiny destructive jets. Next reason is the most valid, ONLY DC VOLTAGE motors (pumps) should ever be turned off an on. AC pumps will BURN out in months and need replacement. Third reason is that maxi jets and Aquaclear power heads are not meant for that type of work out. When they stop and then restart they tend to make a HORRIBLE clanking noise and this can break impellers as the impeller actually tries to start in reverse. There is however a device inside the units to prevent running in reverse and this is what you are hearing as the pump tears itself apart. Tunze makes true DC streams in the Turbelle line that are silent, efficient, and lastly durable. Seio makes units that run on only the Seio controllers and seem to work well enough. I've heard that Hydor is also coming out with a controller that may be available by now. What I have for my tank, the BOMB! Tunze Wave box 6212. This thing will actually cause an 8' long tank to rise and swell up to 4" waves across the entirety of the tank.

Check out Marine Depot for nice salt equipment at decent prices.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

Ok, thanx. I already had the pump for the SW pond I was building, but never got to use it due to a liner leak. The filter/pump will be split between 2 tanks, a 55 gallon reef, and this one. I will try to get an ASM skimmer instead. I wouldn't get a high-powered wave maker like your though because I built the stand, and I don't think it could handle that much force. I have 2 returns on the 125 gallon, F&S sells a random 'switcher' that randomly switched from one side to another without turning a pump on or off. Would that work any better?


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

You are referring to the SCWD or "Squid" . Switching current water device. They are nice for what they are. A benefit to most any small tank. The Tunze 6212 can be used on a tank as small as 30g. They are truly programmable and worth the money. Your stand can handle it as there is really no force. It creates an "X" wave in the tank. It draws water in from the top pushes it out the bottom. The flow pushes upward towards the opposite top corner and back. A true wave maker. You can also buy several other units that create random waves as was mentioned, Tunze, Seio and Hydor. These units use timers and controllers to bring the power down and then ramp it back up. In a 100g system they will prove to be very beneficial. I'd use nothing less than any of those untis for flow in a 125g reef. I run 4,200 gph in my 75g and plan for 18,000 GPH from 2 6212 units and several 7201 units on my 400g tank build.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

I just looked at it, and its out of my budget, but the Wave2K was affordable enough for me, do you know anything about it?


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes they are awesome but....

Can be unsightly as they take up room and have an external motor and fan belt to drive the unit. Other than that they are very neat. I've heard some complaints of the fan belt squeaking after a few years of use, general maintenance has proved to quiet them back down. Awesome for the price. The owner will custom tailor them to your needs if so be it.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

Is there anything 'small' and not seen that is cheap?


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Hydor and Tunze make "nano" units for about $30-60 each.

Cheap and reef tanks NEVER go hand in hand. Unfortunately this is definitely one hobby were being cheap will indeed bite you back in the long run. Would you buy a cheap parachute? Probably not. If you are going to jump out of a plane you probably want the best parachute money will buy. Cheap equipment WILL fail and ALWAYS at the worst time. Buy quality so it lasts and does what it is supposed to. Buying cheap products generally means you'll end up replacing the products or servicing them more often than quality products that cost a few bucks more at the time of purchase. Point, I have bought several Eheim pumps because they are top notch. I have the same Eheim 1262 running on my 125g tank as I did 5 years ago when I set it up. I know several people that have bought numerous Rio pumps for tanks that have been up for less time. So I ask you this, who had the better bargain? Me spending $125 on the same pump that has been running flawlessly with little maintenance for 5 years or someone that has spent $55 3 times over 5 years to replace their pump? Not to mention the headaches of down time, fish loss or stress, and the fact that instead of buying creatures you are always buying more equipment.

I'll get off my "buy quality the first time" soap box. But as always, buy the best you can afford. This does not imply you to buy the most expensive but the highest quality.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

Ok, I will probably look on eBay for a Tunze wave maker (unused of course), I agree with you on CurrentUSA not being good, I have had a light made by them explode. I haven't really been 'cheap' on anything aside from the wave maker because I didn't think it was important, but if it makes the reefs/inverts/fish healthier then it will be worth the $500 it is. I did originally run with a Rio pump (blah) and paid for it, so I see exactly what your point is. I also know that the Sea Horse pumps are inefficient electricity wise, but they last for years, I have the Sea Horses big brother running on my pool for about 5 years now, non-stop, in all weather conditions, so I know it will last indoors, my filter is running well, and I haven't found a better one yet, I have top-quality plumbing, and substrate.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

You could spend much less on other units. If you get a WaveBox from Tunze I absolutely guarantee that you will find it the best reef purchase you have ever made or I swear to you I will buy it from you without delay. Yes this is a quote and you could hold me to it. That is how awesome they are. I can just plug it into my other one and have them surge together.

This unit here
http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewItem~idProduct~TA3771.html
with 2 
http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewItem~idProduct~TA3719.html
would be a great money saver. 

Several folks in my local club run this unit to save some dough over the $900 it takes to get similar Tunze stream pumps. You can disassemble the Seio units to look exactly like the Tunze Turbelles, they had to disguise them in plastic so that Tunze could not sue them. You can even get mag mounts for them to make them look even sleeker.

With that huge pump you could step it all up yet another notch, Oceans Motions squirt is another random current generator. They are expensive and prone to wear (any small particle of sand can stop it dead until you tear it apart). http://www.oceansmotions.com/store/...id=38&osCsid=a4160b3172d476f7f092e9fd2b80203f

Hope these are some better suggestions.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

I'll go for the Tunze. Thanx


----------

